# Your Wife And Beer



## xknifepointx (17/6/07)

Okay gents I just wanted to know how you guys seemingly get away with having huge brew setups and lots and lots of beer stored in the house. I currently have 2 fermenters bubbling away and I usually have a few long necks every couple of nights, but I always cop shit from my girlfriend saying "why do you drink so much, why do you have to become an alcoholic, why do you spend so much time with that beer stuff" etc etc etc.

it's getting to the point where she thinks that having two or three beers a night makes me an alcoholic, there's no justification to her otherwise, so how do you guys get away with it? any tips I can use to get her to shut up? 

she's a non-drinker, I tried to get her into drinking a few, but she hates beer.


----------



## mobrien (17/6/07)

I used to have hundreds of bottles stored in plastic crates; bottle lying eveywhere; fermenters in the laundry.

I convinced my wife that getting kegs would save her space; make the house tidier. I also convinced her that getting a fermenting fridge would also tidy things up as the fermenters wouldn't be in the laundry. 

Of course the big AG brewery in the shed more than makes up for it... but hey, the logic works on her!

As far as drinking goes - I bought some bigger 500mL glasses - one of those is good evening fair. I make sure I have a couple of non drinking nights a week, and she is happy.

Now she has rights to the "first sip" of any beer I pour - she's not a beer drinker but now she understands why I do it.

Don't know if this helps or not...

M


----------



## boingk (17/6/07)

Cook her a nice home cooked meal and have the beers with dinner
Make her a batch of cider/her favourite drink
Show her how much cash it saves
Remind her that you love her :beerbang:
Those would be my avenues of escape/justification.


----------



## Hargie (17/6/07)

....i have to brew specifically for my wife at least once a month to keep up her supplies...nothing better than justifying brewing by saying" i have to dear, you're out beer"....she is very supportive of my long term goal of pro brewing and fully understands the benefits and savings of AG brewing ....and look out if i get myself a beer without offering one to her....i feel sorry for the guys who have to battle the wife to brew...


----------



## glennheinzel (17/6/07)

Regarding the other half being a non beer drinker, you gotta find out why she doesn't like beer. ie, Is it the bitterness? Then you point her towards something appropriate. 

Wheat beers are generally low on the bitterness side and relatively easy to make yourself. You could also try her on fruit beers or Leffe Blond is an easy drinking commerical beer that she might like.


----------



## xknifepointx (17/6/07)

I took her to the Belgian Beer Cafe once and she really liked the fruit beers there, there was a peach one, a cherry one and something else that escapes me right now. I think they were Leffe I'm not too sure.

I'll look into it.


----------



## PostModern (17/6/07)

My partner and I have 3 kids. Mrs PoMo likes my brewing for two reasons: 1. She likes beer, so she drinks some of by brews but beyond that, a couple times a year she makes a brew request; this year I've brewed her a doppelbock and probably will put on a weizen later and 2. It keeps me home. If I didn't brew and have beer on tap, I'd be out at clubs and pubs drinking or spending a heap on boutique beer to drink at home.

The way I see it, I'd drink if I brewed or not. Brewing gives me things to do at home, so she at least knows where I am when I'm not on the golf course.


----------



## dicko (17/6/07)

boingk said:


> Cook her a nice home cooked meal and have the beers with dinner
> Make her a batch of cider/her favourite drink
> Show her how much cash it saves
> Remind her that you love her :beerbang:
> Those would be my avenues of escape/justification.



Yes I agree, try to involve her in your brewing activities.

Things like washing bottles and used fermenters really turn them on  

Another one is turning the handle on the grain mill, They know by doing this simple task that they have saved you the expense and effort of motorising the unit.  

If they empty the mash tun they soon realise that the spent grain makes excellent mulsh for the garden.

And, washing dirty beer glasses is generally no trouble as they are already very good with the washing up.

Of course there is always an exception to any rule. 

View attachment rules_t_shirt__Small_.bmp


----------



## simonl75 (17/6/07)

My Mrs. bought me my first home brew kit as a father's day present, luckily I've never had the need to bring that fact to her attention - it's reserved just in case though....

When she started to complain about empty bottles soaking in the bath tub I mentioned the benefits of kegging and got the approval subject to getting her a new dishwasher, later that week kegs were set up and she had a new dishwasher - smiles all round.

She doesn't mind a beer and nowadays I've noticed she's cut down on wine and increased drinking beer. 
I've got a two year old so as long as I'm not half pissed around him she's cool with my consumption.

Dunno how you're gonna get her to ease up with her being a non-drinker - perhaps get her to read that "How much do you drink thread"...


----------



## Brewer_010 (17/6/07)

SWMBO complains a bit (esp the time I spend doing it compared to other things, like housework  ), but I just go to the garage at nights for brewing. Doesn't bother anyone and I get a piece of quiet with my music and brewing and a schooner ot two. Don't brew in the house unless theres nobody home now.

I think the curtain-twitching neigbours think I'm making methamphetamine, with all the water noise and gas sounds late at night....


----------



## Pumpy (17/6/07)

Ask her if yshe would prefer you to change your hobby to playing Golf , a far more expensive hobby .

As regards becoming an alchoholic , I think that is an addiction Gene if you cant give up smoking you could have a problem with alchohol . if that is the case she is right .

Pumpy


----------



## xknifepointx (17/6/07)

dicko said:


> Yes I agree, try to involve her in your brewing activities.
> 
> And, washing dirty beer glasses is generally no trouble as they are already very good with the washing up.
> 
> Of course there is always an exception to any rule.




I once got her to put carbonation drops into my bottles as I was bottling the brew, she "accidently" put four drops in one bottle forgetting which ones she'd already done and when I drank it, it was so extremely fizzy and head spilled allover the kitchen.

I'm surprised it didn't explode, lucky it was only in a PET bottle. I also once tried to get her to wash the empties, she threw the glass longnecks out and the plastic ones I washed myself.

maybe it's time to give it up.

the woman that is, not the beer. kick her out and expand the brewing? 

but then I'd have to cook for myself. two minute noodles can't be that bad can it>??


----------



## Chad (17/6/07)

It's generally not a problem here. She loves a beer, well a gluten free one anyway, and it would help solidify my cause if I could get some gluten free grains to brew for her.

I was doing a mini brew inside today and she walked by with the comment;


> Oh, those brews always smell good.


So no complaining here.


----------



## BoilerBoy (17/6/07)

I have to say my wife is excellent,

She is not much of a drinker and doesn't like beer at all,

She got me my first Coopers kit which started the ball rolling and has supported (even encouraged) me along the way.

Her shift work unfortunately means long stressfull days so I make a point of not brewing on her days off and trying to co=ordinate with her the best times.

When it has come to buying big Items such as mills, pots, eskies etc she has been fantastic and as a natural bargain hunter herself understands the value of bulk buys.

I usually dont drink mon-thurs and I love brewing and want to continue for as long as I can, so the last thing I want to do is piss the wife off.

Get her to at least understand the process so she can see the reason for what your doing and maybe you may have too compensate for this time with her in other ways.

Women really are different creatures in their thinking to most males, if you try and combat it good luck!
better to work with them than against them, having said that I think I was extremely lucky and scored a real winner, :beer: and NO she is not looking over my shoilder as I write this!

Cheers
BB


----------



## matti (17/6/07)

u lucky sod.
I am just an A-hole and need to improve my hubby skill so bye she's on her way back h34r:


----------



## Tony (17/6/07)

My wife is cool with it all.

She knows how much money it saves us and takes pride in telling people how good my beers are.

She told me once it was alright cause she knew where i was. 

" at least your not at the pub chasing 18 year olds around" she said.

cheers


----------



## andrewl (17/6/07)

My missus actually encourages it! Doesn't mind me spending money or time doing it... As long she gets some beer out of it then it's all good! She also likes the fact that I can sit down and have only 1 or 2 beers and I'm happy with that (more drinking for the taste... Not to get smashed)

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Slurpdog (17/6/07)

No problems here.
My wife likes beer.
I brew beer. 
No problem.
I sometimes think she drinks a little more than me.
Have to remeber if I look more attractive after she's had a few!


----------



## bonj (17/6/07)

My wife encourages me too. She bought me 3 shirron taps and 2 more kegs for my 30th, and paid for all the bits I needed for my chest freezer conversion.


----------



## sqyre (17/6/07)

Mrs Sqyre is always in complete support of anything i do in the beer side of things...

She constantly puts my hobby in front of hers... after spending our younger days living at the local bowls club every friday night,saturday night and sunday lunchtime.. (mrs sqyre only has a glass now and then. she enjoys the atmosphere more..) it has always been the consensus to buy or build our own litle pub... and the shed is the beginning of the dream..

She has supported me through thick and thin and has NEVER EVER said "you cant" or "you won't"...

She has often been the the one to put me back on track when i start to think things are too hard, or are going wrong..and when things do get tough financially she is always the one that says "its only money"



Behind every great man there is an awesome woman...

if she was anymore supportive with the Brewing...she would probably grow a Penis..  

lets hope for my sake...she doesnt get any more supportive..(having incider stay over is painfull enough)



Sqyre..


----------



## Kingy (17/6/07)

my missus knows i enjoy brewing and likes how im home everyweekend instead of at the pub. Personally id rather drink my own beer in my shed than sit at a pub anyways.
She understands that i have to spend money on equipment and kegs and grain etc.etc. to save money.

only thing that annoys me is she wasnt interested in going to germany for the oktoberfest for our honeymoon :huh: so she musnt really understand all that well


----------



## lucas (17/6/07)

no problem here, the girl likes beer. she'll even put up with my babbling about the next brew I've got planned or the next piece of equipment I'm wanting to build


----------



## Ross (17/6/07)

Mrs Rossco tolerates my brewing...... just  

She's teatotal, alcohol makes her ill - So I feel duty bound to drink for both of us :chug: 

cheers Ross


----------



## mobrien (17/6/07)

Ross said:


> Mrs Rossco tolerates my brewing...... just
> 
> She's teatotal, alcohol makes her ill - So I feel duty bound to drink for both of us :chug:
> 
> cheers Ross



Ahh - the sacrifices that one has to make!

of course 10 + beers on tap doesn't have anything to do with it 

M


----------



## yardy (17/6/07)

the cook is fine with all things beer, I do whatever I bloody want when ever I bloody want, shit, here she comes.....


----------



## blackbock (17/6/07)

My lady is very well trained. She even drinks beer (only light coloured ones...) 

Find another brewer who has much, much more equipment and bottles than you, or preferably dozens of kegs. Invite her around to see what a great setup he/she has. When she sees how much brewing paraphenalia the other guy has she will be glad that your hobby doesn't dominate your life quite so much.

Celebrate your success with a mutual beer.

Everyone happy.


----------



## andrewl (17/6/07)

So what Blackbock is trying to say is "show her the pics of Ross' setup"


----------



## InCider (17/6/07)

sqyre said:


> ...she doesnt get any more supportive..(having incider stay over is painfull enough)
> 
> 
> Sqyre..



I thought you were grateful of the new baby on the way?  

If it looks like Pat _i'll_ be jealous as well!


----------



## PhilS (17/6/07)

My better half is very supportive as well, even to the point of telling me to brew!!!

aaah what more could a man want


----------



## Doc (17/6/07)

My wife doesn't drink beer period. Loves champagne, but beer just isn't for her. I brew her a batch of Ginger Beer once a year (it lasts her a year).

But back to the question:
If she isn't into beer, or a big drinker, then if you exhibit all those qualities then of course she will be on your back.
My take is that it is all about exposure. If you are always brewing/drinking/on AHB then in her eyes your priorities are wrong.
Have a balance between beer related activites and everything else. Beer isn't the #1 priority. I have a young family and very busy professional life, and wife that isn't into beer. However I get to spend plenty of time on AHB, my kegs and fermenters are always full. 
Time scheduling, prioritization and balance.
In my case, brewing beer that I and my mates enjoy, makes me happy plus doing well in a few comps so she can brag to her friends means I get to keep the dream alive.

Starting to ramble...out,
Doc

Edit: bit more rambling.


----------



## sqyre (17/6/07)

Perhaps exchange your Irish Moss for Viagra....???

"oh yeh brew baby!! BREW!!!"



Sqyre..


----------



## bigfridge (17/6/07)

Doc said:


> My wife doesn't drink beer period. Loves champagne, but beer just isn't for her.
> 
> ....
> 
> Time scheduling, prioritization and balance.



I must say that my wife is a cracker - actually hates beer, but does everything to support my hobby - to the point of encouraging me to invest the money we had saved for her new kitchen into a new commercial brewery.

Like Doc's, my girl knows that I work hard and beer is my release from the work pressures.

She even insisted that I spend lots on beer activity when I had to spend 2 weeks in the USA recently. As she dropped me off at the train station for the start of my journey she reminded me to spend lots of time and money on beer related things in Denver.

I must say that it wasn't hard to do.

Dave


----------



## Batz (17/6/07)

Oh yes she's pleased as punch about the whole brewing caper





Batz h34r:


----------



## oldbugman (17/6/07)

bigfridge said:


> I must say that my wife is a cracker - actually hates beer, but does everything to support my hobby - to the point of encouraging me to invest the money we had saved for her new kitchen into a new commercial brewery.
> 
> Like Doc's, my girl knows that I work hard and beer is my release from the work pressures.
> 
> ...




I'd wonder if my misses was that keen to get me out of the country <_<


----------



## bonj (17/6/07)

Maybe she had booked an "appointment" with InCider, or Pat. h34r:


----------



## domonsura (17/6/07)

sqyre said:


> Mrs Sqyre is always in complete support of anything i do in the beer side of things...
> 
> She constantly puts my hobby in front of hers... after spending our younger days living at the local bowls club every friday night,saturday night and sunday lunchtime.. (mrs sqyre only has a glass now and then. she enjoys the atmosphere more..) it has always been the consensus to buy or build our own litle pub... and the shed is the beginning of the dream..
> 
> ...



Geez Sqyre, I don't think I could have put it better myself. Apart from the Penis bit......

My wife has supported my brewing ventures from square one, and has also never used the can't or won't words. Don't get me wrong, there's compromise there and I hear about it if I get carried away spending, but if I can justify the purchase, she's fine with it.
Every new beer, she has a try even though she's traditionally not into beer, but she's starting to get an idea of what's to her tastes now that she is being exposed to some different styles.
I consider myself lucky 
It's also got a bit to do with the whole alternative of me being out at the pub chasing tail.....the missus knew me back when I was a restaurant/bar manager and out cruising the scene....so she's not unhappy about me not being at the pubs....:lol:


----------



## Trent (17/6/07)

My mrs is very supportive of everything I do, so I am very lucky. Though it doesnt feel like it at 6am on those cold winter mornings when she kicks me out of bed to go surfing (otherwise I would sleep in and kick myself later!)
My last 4  overseas trips havent been surf trips, but the trips are usually back to canada (her home country) and the US, so she lets me go to town on all the amazing beer there. She reckons "the only way to get a surfer to leave the surf is to keep him drunk!" Back there again in 8 weeks, oh what I wouldnt do for another year long trip to South America... but I digress.
Sounds like most of the boys out there have some very supportive missuses, and I know that bigfridge's is, she even let him run a BJCP course from their house! I am quite sure you are happy with your mrs, knifepoint, maybe try and sit her down and explain just how much brewing means to you, and ask if there is a compromise that you can reach, like you brew on a saturday, and spend the sunday making her breakfast and shopping (or something similar). If you are expecting her to make time-wise sacrifices for you, then it is probably only fair that you do it for her. If you ask her, she may give you some kind of hint on how to get her on side. Maybe. Personally, I wouldnt stay with a girl that gave me crap about doing what I love, but that is just me. I would suggest you approach her and talk, rather than bumming youself out by reading about all the happy bloody sods that we all appear to be :lol:
All the best
Trent


----------



## InCider (17/6/07)

Bonj said:


> Maybe she had booked an "appointment" with InCider, or Pat. h34r:


She wasn't really at the Willowbank drags during the "Festival of Bonj", she was up here in Landsborough, the gate way to the ... umm.. near my shed.


----------



## Franko (17/6/07)

My Mrs loves beer as much as I do it's a good thing.
She's just allocated me a few grand to build the bar I've always wanted.

Franko


----------



## MVZOOM (17/6/07)

My wife (Liz) always been pretty good about it. Like a few here, I have a pretty hard professional life and have a fair amount of stuff to deal with, as well as a couple of kids etc. Beer helps me relax.....! 

I like to cook, and do a lot of the cooking at home - I think she see's brewing as an extention of this, to a degree. She knows I love beer and can see the economic upside of brewing too. 

She also has never, ever questioned any expense I have incurred in the quest for brewing nirvana. I really appreciate that trust and as such, don't abuse it. Lizzie doesn't mind a beer every now and then and will have one quite occasionally, she won't hesitate to tell me what she thinks of it (likes Porters etc).

So all good here - although I secretly think that she thinks I'm a bit nuts..!

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Pumpy (17/6/07)

Franko said:


> My Mrs loves beer as much as I do it's a good thing.
> She's just allocated me a few grand to build the bar I've always wanted.
> 
> Franko




What about finishing the Red Rocket Brewery Franko  


Pumpy


----------



## johnno (17/6/07)

I have been warned.

"Do not stop brewing, or else"!!

I have no other option but to go on.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Franko (17/6/07)

"What about finishing the Red Rocket Brewery Franko  "

Will do pumpy :beerbang:


----------



## v8r (17/6/07)

mine doesnt mind my current K,KnB adventures.. shes not a beer drinker, but since trying a by the book coopers cervaza, we've discovered its the bitterness that gets her.. doesnt mind me brewing as long as the place is tidy after (currently KnK in the kitchen).. 
in the process of acquiring AG-BIAB gear, so we'll see what happens when i suddenly have a real brew-rig parked on the back patio


----------



## fixa (17/6/07)

Tell her to get back in the kitchen and cook you some eggs...







just jokes baby if you read this.


----------



## BIGRO (17/6/07)

Doc said:


> My wife doesn't drink beer period. Loves champagne, but beer just isn't for her. I brew her a batch of Ginger Beer once a year (it lasts her a year).
> 
> But back to the question:
> If she isn't into beer, or a big drinker, then if you exhibit all those qualities then of course she will be on your back.
> ...



Hay doc. i think you listen to to much John Laws!!!! lol!!!


----------



## Doogiechap (17/6/07)

I have a wonderfully understanding wife :wub: 
She bought me my Coopers brewing kit about 4 years ago (and I'm sure she regrets it sometimes). She listens patiently to my ramblings, the constant redirection of conversations back to beer so on and so on. It was her that gently suggested that would I like to buy some kegs after one day I was lamenting about the woe's of bottling. My wife loves a Corona with the wedge of lemon (I certainly fell short on my first attempt in emulating that stuff with my K&K& Ale Yeast  ) one day I'll have a crack at it again with and AG recipe

Like Doc, for me it's about priorities. If I didn't pull my weight around the place with our family with two young lads 5Yo and 8 months then I couldn't possibly expect any support for my passion. I only brew about 8 times a year (double batches help) and my consumption reflects the amount I brew. I'm keen to stay happily married (the past 13 have been great) and I'm keen to keep brewing for the long term too. 
Life is Good :super: 
Cheers
Doug


----------



## tintin (18/6/07)

I reckon most of you blokes are making this up. The amount of grief my partner/wife/whatever puts me through is enough to want to make a lesser bloke turn to religion. But I press on, that's the main thing, because I know a better beer is just around the corner, you just got to give the current one a tweak or two.
She's just pissed off because she can't drink the stuff.


----------



## newguy (18/6/07)

I feel very sorry for those of you whose wives have issues with your brewing. My wife is great.

I met her shortly after I started brewing. She loves my beer and for quite some time has refused to drink commercial stuff. Initially she loved only the lighter styles (I still can't brew enough weizen for her), but recently she has become fond of strong Belgians and APAs. I never thought I'd see the day when she'd CHOOSE a hoppy APA over a kolsch, but it's happened. More than once.

True story: I wrote the BJCP exam 3 weeks after returning from my honeymoon. Writing the exam entailed a 7 hour drive to Calgary with either her driving and me studying or me driving and her quizzing me. Two days later, we took the 7 hour drive back. She didn't complain at all about it, either. What foreshadowing for what the rest of the marriage was going to be like. :beer:


----------



## Grasshopper (18/6/07)

It'd be interesting to post the same question on a AA board and see what happens.

My wife is pretty good about the beer set-up I have. I never have more that one batch on the go at a time because it clutters up too much of the house. She'll have the odd beer and I know I have a good one if she wants to drink a whole one herself.

Having said that, your situation is more complicated that just responding to her by saying "there's worse things on earth." She's a non-drinker and may have good reasons for it. Maybe there were alcoholics in her family or she's had bad personal experience with beer. Or maybe she just doesn't like the taste of beer. Some people don't like apples. No big deal.

But perhaps her issue isn't the beer itself but that it's getting in the way of other shared activities or getting help with other stuff around the house. You probably get the idea. It's maybe not really about the beer at all, if you catch my drift.

On the other hand, it might be the case that you have a situation that is headed for trouble. If you love having BBQ steaks every second night and she's a vegetarian you can bet that something like that would eventually become a larger and larger irritant with the passage of time... if she's throwing the word alcholic around you can be sure that the matter is not one to simply brush off...


----------



## sqyre (18/6/07)

tintin said:


> I reckon most of you blokes are making this up. The amount of grief my partner/wife/whatever puts me through is enough to want to make a lesser bloke turn to religion. But I press on, that's the main thing, because I know a better beer is just around the corner, you just got to give the current one a tweak or two.
> She's just pissed off because she can't drink the stuff.





:lol: ...I can prove my missus totaly supports my brewing hobby...

and here is all the proof i need.. CLICK HERE..



Sqyre...


----------



## bonj (18/6/07)

I can vouch for Mrs Sqyre's support for Sqyre's brewing. You can see the pride when she talks about his "Shed...Bar...Pub..." and his Stairway to Heaven brewery. Oh, and the shed...bar...pub... is bigger than their house :lol: .


----------



## petesbrew (18/6/07)

Pumpy said:


> Ask her if yshe would prefer you to change your hobby to playing Golf , a far more expensive hobby .
> 
> As regards becoming an alchoholic , I think that is an addiction Gene if you cant give up smoking you could have a problem with alchohol . if that is the case she is right .
> 
> Pumpy



My wife bought my hb kit for my birthday. If she mentions it's all I ever talk about etc, I mention that I could take up trainspotting or bird watching. And tell her with huge excitement about each train I see, or the hooded spincter bird I spotted on the way home.

Having her being a non-drinker doesn't help your situation. A mate here at work gets those alcoholic questions if he has 2 glasses of wine a week.

Definitely, give a raspberry or strawberry beer a go for her. (strawberries are at least cheaper).
Just get a cheap kit and stick in about 1.5kg of berries. There are threads around here with all the info.
My wife said mine "wasn't disgusting", so I took that as a compliment


----------



## bconnery (18/6/07)

Well considering my wife was the one that bought me the kit, found this site and found my local club I can consider her fairly supportive  

She likes a beer and has accompanied me on many beer adventures and the whole reason for buying me a kit was so that we could continue to enjoy the range of beers that we had gotten used to living un the UK without breaking the bank.

She does occasionally shake her head and wonder if the planned objective of finding me other people to talk yeast and hops with hasn't backfired slightly...


----------



## Steve (18/6/07)

Its not an issue in my house :beer: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (18/6/07)

My wife does not drink but lets me brew when I want/need to. Very understanding of all the smells and mess in the kitchen and was even more understanding and supportive when I took up BIAB and had to brew outside.  
Just having had our first child brewing has been put on the backburner. I've got a dark ale, Belgian pale and Belgian dark all in fermenters waiting to either be bottled or CC'd. Just can't find the time (or sleep!).

Squire, I was just thinking of your Pub and low and behold you posted it! Thats the dream :super: 

DK


----------



## SJW (18/6/07)

My wife bought me a coopers kit about 4 or 5 years ago, thinking it was a great christmas gift. It was. Now she wishes she never even got it for me. Prior to getting the Coopers Kit I did not drink much beer at all, probably one case over the year and a special christmas case for December <_< 
But now I have Temp controled fermentation, seperate beer storage fridge, a march pumped brewery and ready to drink a Kolsch, Golden Ale clone, English strong, Vienna, Doppelbock, Chock Porter and and preparing my next brew as we speak. 
I guess you can say that SHE has created a MONSTER    

STEVE


----------



## maltedhopalong (18/6/07)

My girlfriend loves my beers more than ME!!!

Plus the cost saving, she's over the moon.


----------



## mikem108 (18/6/07)

Mines fine about it as long as I don't piss on too much, have a couple of AFD's every week and don't kill any of the garden with hot wort, hot water etc during brewing. SHe's a Pilsner drinker if she's having a beer and I've only just come close to making a good one although she's always commenting that the beers are too bitter !


----------



## browndog (18/6/07)

My wife thinks I am obsessed..... I believe she is correct :blink: 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Stuster (18/6/07)

My wife's fine about my obsession hobby. She does get a touch bored with my talk about beer, but she likes a good, hoppy beer so that helps. I have to make sure I never run out of APAs and I'm making her a cider but that doesn't make life too hard.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (18/6/07)

My g/f is very supportive 

She'll even listen to my ramblings about beer and will have the occasional sip of my beer (even though she is allergic to yeast) 

She just recently gave me the go ahead for a keg fridge system - which i've set up in her garage - moving in shortly!

I think the best way to go is to do double batches (means less brewing - same amount of beer)

AFD's are also good to stop the perceived alcoholic angle

Entering competitions is also good

Also find a hobby you can share with the Mrs to promote some harmony

Cheers


----------



## Blackfish (18/6/07)

One vital piece of advice for those who have not discovered it yet:

Stealth is NOT an appropriate tactic in the aquisition of brew gear.

Whatever temporary giggles you may have on 'secretly' aquiring that new kettle or tun will quickly fade when she finds out! Trust me, I wouldn't wish that bad karma on anyone. Have you seen those super cheap auto ads with the dude explaining his swollen garage to his missus? That was me when I started brewing.

I have learned now to strike preemptively with: "honey, I am getting this XXX gear and over the next 5 years it wil save us $XXX, decrease my brewing time by XXX and improve the flavour of that Blonde you like by XXX.

"oh, that sounds great FHG, you are so clever, I love you and your brewing!" 

Brewing is good if handled with skill, as are the Ladies. May the two forever co-exist in peace :beer:


----------



## bugwan (18/6/07)

fhgwgads said:


> One vital piece of advice for those who have not discovered it yet:
> 
> Stealth is NOT an appropriate tactic in the aquisition of brew gear.
> .
> ...



I disagree! My GF (in fact most women) uses that exact technique every time she buys something new! "Oh, I've had that dress for ages". I feel it's only fair to reply in kind h34r: 

My girlfriend is almost teetotal, but supports my brewing. I earn 100% of the income in our house, as she's studying full-time (no kids), so I get the final say on brewing gear* 

*Could be in trouble for that


----------



## Kingy (18/6/07)

DK said:


> Just having had our first child brewing has been put on the backburner. I've got a dark ale, Belgian pale and Belgian dark all in fermenters waiting to either be bottled or CC'd. Just can't find the time (or sleep!).
> 
> 
> 
> DK



id be putting the new addition in a high chair so he/she can smell the boiling beer and watch and learn from daddy.... 



I wouldve loved to have brewed today but i have 3 fermenters full and 2 secondary cubes. So i decided to have a few beers and install a surround sound stereo through out my shed complete with the speakers out of my car and put into roof. Then i thought about the spare telly and tv stand and playstation would look good as well. So away i went and done that to and added a few been bags. The shed looks better now but the house is a little empty. Now im cooking up a baked dinner so when the missus gets home she dont hit the roof.

hmmm maybe she'll let me move into the shed


----------



## TidalPete (18/6/07)

tintin said:


> I reckon most of you blokes are making this up. The amount of grief my partner/wife/whatever puts me through is enough to want to make a lesser bloke turn to religion. But I press on, that's the main thing, because I know a better beer is just around the corner, you just got to give the current one a tweak or two.
> She's just pissed off because she can't drink the stuff.



I wouldn't be surprised at all tintin!
ATM, almost 25% of those polled have gone for the first option & we are the only ones to post in this sector.
There must be a bit of bullshit spreading from the main polling voters, I'm sure.  

My missus is does not drink any more & gets on her soapbox a lot. :lol: 
If she could find a way to blow up the brewery without blowing me up with it, she would be happy. :lol: 
Doesn't worry me at all.

:beer:


----------



## SJW (18/6/07)

> My wife thinks I am obsessed..... I believe she is correct
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


Not just my wife, all my mates can't understand why I spend so much time, money and effort just to make a beer that cant be drunk for up to 12 months.


----------



## Jerry (18/6/07)

My wife is more than happy with my brewing and actually encourages me to do another brew if I'm in two minds.

She'll even go to the brew shop for me when I need more supplies.

Leading up to Christmas last year she asked me what I wanted. I just said that a grain mill would be handy and didn't think any more of it.

Pfft I thought, as if she would go out and buy me a mill she knew nothing about and wouldn't really know where to get one from anyway.

Well, was I wrong!

She'd done some research and made a few phone calls and sitting under the tree on Christmas morning was my shiney new mill. :beerbang: 

Cheers

Scott


----------



## FazerPete (18/6/07)

Two words: Ginger beer. Luckily for me she really likes alcoholic GB so I make sure that I ALWAYS have a keg of that on hand and I get no complaints.  

Of course I haven't told her that I up alc to around 6-7% which helps in freeing up her inhibitions so to speak.


----------



## Batz (18/6/07)

TidalPete said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all tintin!
> ATM, almost 25% of those polled have gone for the first option & we are the only ones to post in this sector.
> There must be a bit of bullshit spreading from the main polling voters, I'm sure.
> 
> ...




I think the amount of time some of you guys have been married,and also brewing would come into the equation as well.

I'ved been married 31 years and brewing for 25,this runs her down a little from time to time  

Batz


----------



## Kingy (18/6/07)

i hope my wife still understands when im an old man like that  so hopefully she wont change between now and that far away <_<


----------



## barls (18/6/07)

my girlfriend tolerates my brewing as well as my car. hell she even let me host the last isb meeting


----------



## xknifepointx (18/6/07)

FazerPete said:


> Two words: Ginger beer. Luckily for me she really likes alcoholic GB so I make sure that I ALWAYS have a keg of that on hand and I get no complaints.
> 
> Of course I haven't told her that I up alc to around 6-7% which helps in freeing up her inhibitions so to speak.




I have a Brigalow apple cider kit here I will put down tonight


----------



## mje1980 (18/6/07)

My wife doesnt really have a problem with it. I brew in the kitchen, so as long as i clean up, do my householed duties, do my daddy duties, paint my daughters room, put shelves up etc, there's no problem hahahaha. She usually likes my beer, but being pregnant, doesnt drink much.


----------



## Tyred (18/6/07)

No problems with my brewing habits. I brew in the kitchen and clean up afterwards so I think that helps. 

She's very supportive and had no problems with me getting a fridge to do my fermenting in, even tho she doesn't drink beer. 

Then again, she likes my cider and ginger beer so I make sure that there is normally some of that available.


----------



## frogman (18/6/07)

She dosen't mind when I brew in the kitchen as I clean it thourghly before I start and again when I finish.
She may get a little dissapointed when I move to the dark side A.G. and move the brewing outside.
Getting very close now.

FROGMAN


----------



## grinder (18/6/07)

boingk said:


> Cook her a nice home cooked meal and have the beers with dinner
> Make her a batch of cider/her favourite drink
> Show her how much cash it saves
> Remind her that you love her :beerbang:
> Those would be my avenues of escape/justification.



Just tell em to piss off! Give em 50 bucks and send them to the shops. That's a win win. You get to drink your favourite brew in peace and they can go and buy some more useless shit! :chug:


----------



## Millet Man (18/6/07)

My ex wife was a non-drinker and non-supportive of my brewing even though I was pursuing it as a career developing commercial gluten free beer. In my experience beer/brewing may not be the problem, it may just be a convenient battleground. Hope that is not the case in your situation.....

Luckily my girlfriend is very supportive even though she had never tasted a beer before she met me, she likes sweet/dessert wines but is quite partial to a brew that has it's balance tipped towards sweet or fruity flavours. Probably helps that most of my brewing now is 3,500 litre batches during the week rather than 20 litres on the weekend.

Cheers, Andrew (hope it was helpful....)


----------



## InCider (18/6/07)

grinder said:


> Just tell em to piss off! Give em 50 bucks and send them to the shops. That's a win win. You get to drink your favourite brew in peace and they can go and buy some more useless shit! :chug:


Grinder, "keep your friends close, and your enemies closer"... make her something she likes to drink and form a bond with you she can't break. 

And she should have her own money to spend - promote independence. That way you will be able to do whatever you want to - because you're independant!  

All the above aside, I believe my wife thinks I am a complete oaf, fool, helpless and forgetful anyway. I'll keep it that way.  

InCider.


----------



## chargermac (18/6/07)

the Minister of War calls me a drunk and an alcoholic.
But she bought my first fermentor for xmas.
last month she came home from shopping with a Coopers Stout kit,a Draught,a Lager and a Real Ale.
two days later two more lager kits plus a Stout, Dark Ale, a Bitter and another Draught. 
because Big W had a Special GO FIGURE!!
Just pitched the yeasts on my 14th and 15th brews.
i hear a lot more "Yes Dear"s now when i ramble on about a brew.(anyone else get this?)
Now she even helps to pick out what i'll brew next.
Her new hobby is Quilting. So i guess she makes things to make you warm and fuzzy on the outside
and I make things to make you warm and fuzzy on the inside. PERFECT combination I think.


----------



## newguy (19/6/07)

Batz said:


> I think the amount of time some of you guys have been married,and also brewing would come into the equation as well.
> 
> I'ved been married 31 years and brewing for 25,this runs her down a little from time to time
> 
> Batz



I've been brewing 11 years and 11 days, to the hour. Been married 8........no, 9. Wait, 1998, 2007......9. Been married 9 years.  

Think that's funny? She has to think how long we've been married too.


----------



## 270win (23/1/08)

My girl is very supportive of my hobby and will on the odd occasion actually go out of her way to pick items up for me, being a moderate beer drinker herself I do have to give regular samples though. If anything her only complaint is that I enjoy the fruits of my labor a little excessively.

For all you non-supported guys out there perhaps you need to have a look at the attached picture. 

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## reg (23/1/08)

hahahahahahahahaha That Pic is fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am lucky that my missus is very supportive of my addiction/hobby..

All she asks in return is for the occasional cider brew to go through
That reminds me I must learn how to do one of those before she stops bringing home brews when they are on special..

Cheers
Reg


----------



## crozdog (23/1/08)

chargermac said:


> Her new hobby is Quilting.



I know what that's like B) . Now you will have to trawl the sewing shops looking for just the right colour/pattern whatever. Then you'll need a cutter, matt, classes, thread, more fabric, wadding, edging stuff, a daylight light (cause I can't see in this room), a new sewing machine, magazines galore, trips to remote quilting shops -wherever you happen to be, a 2nd mortgage to get the queen quilt professionally quilted etc etc.

actually it sounds like brewing :lol: 

270, lurve the pic


----------



## KHB (23/1/08)

What can i do my wife is pregnant so she wont drink. All i normally hear is "is this about your stupid beer again" or "your always spending money on it"


----------



## sqyre (23/1/08)

I posted earlier in this thread how my missus is very supportive of my brewing....
Well that may have changed... <_< 
Check out THIS Thread.. (gets a bit messy after page 2)
Sometimes it pays not to drink and post, especially when she's got her own log-in...

Sqyre...


----------



## domonsura (23/1/08)

InCider said:


> All the above aside, I believe my wife thinks I am a complete oaf, fool, helpless and forgetful anyway. I'll keep it that way.
> 
> InCider.



Oh yeah, you've got it sussed. If they don't think you're capable of something, you won't get asked to do it...:lol: I have cultivated a wonderful blank stare that with a single look gets across the message . "I don't know what I've done wrong or forgotten this time but what can you do I'm just a guy, I fix stuff, open jars and kill spiders - don't ask me to do thinking stuff just get me a beer" It works _almost _every time. Small tip though. Every now and again remember a birthday or an anniversary so they at least think you're making an effort...:lol:

(If you read this sweety, I don't really mean anything I said at all , just simply succumbing to the peer pressure to make fun of my wife in front of other guys - you know me - I just can't resist.....but read this....., "I don't know what I've done wrong or forgotten this time but what can you do I'm just a guy, I fix stuff, open jars and kill spiders - don't ask me to do thinking stuff just get me a beer" and remember I l, ....l,.......lo.............really like you and I don't get any sleep on the couch....... :unsure: ) Whuppishhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sqyre (23/1/08)

domonsura said:


> Oh yeah, you've got it sussed. If they don't think you're capable of something, you won't get asked to do it... I have cultivated a wonderful blank stare that with a single look gets across the message . "I don't know what I've done wrong or forgotten this time but what can you do I'm just a guy, I fix stuff, open jars and kill spiders - don't ask me to do thinking stuff just get me a beer" It works _almost _every time. Small tip though. Every now and again remember a birthday or an anniversary so they at least think you're making an effort...
> 
> (If you read this sweety, I don't really mean anything I said at all , just simply succumbing to the peer pressure to make fun of my wife in front of other guys - you know me - I just can't resist.....but read this....., "I don't know what I've done wrong or forgotten this time but what can you do I'm just a guy, I fix stuff, open jars and kill spiders - don't ask me to do thinking stuff just get me a beer" and remember I l, ....l,.......lo.............really like you and I don't get any sleep on the couch....... ) Whuppishhhhhhhhhhhhhh



HAHA!!! :lol: Another poor Bastard who's missus will shortly have a log-in.!! :lol: 
Mrs Sqyre sends her regards to Mrs Domonsura and says she'll see her at the next monthly meeting of "Busting Brewer's Balls Bitches Club"....

Sqyre....
(Quietly frightened :huh: yet at the same time somewhat aroused  )


----------



## domonsura (23/1/08)

Careful mate.....she will shortly be in the TF2 servers as well.....she's already angry with me, I created her steam login recently, and it's NOT flattering....:lol: Can you imagine the look on her face when she went to log into steam and was greeted with "logging in Stinkybitch". I found it funny. And she didn't. You can guess the rest. That was 2 weeks ago. I went to give her a cuddle last night, and she calmly raised one eyebrow and asked "oh......am I not stinky anymore?"....and ignored me. No sense of humour at all...... <_<


----------



## schooey (23/1/08)

I hate the 'You are now entering a drought' look... nasty!


----------



## imellor (23/1/08)

My partner is extremely supportive of my brewing. 

She has bought me 3 Coopers home grew kits all found on special less than 1/2 price and numerous kits of various styles. She has not complained at the kegs I have purchased or drilling holes in the shed fridge door.

I recently started brewing all grain and thought now she wont be able to buy specials for me anymore. 
To my surprise today she was out shopping and brought home a 50L European keg very cheap from a second hand shop as I had mentioned I needed another large pot.

For the record she rarely drinks beer mostly wine and we have been together 19 years.

I could not ask for more. Life is good and my beer is getting better.


Cheers,
Ian


----------



## InCider (23/1/08)

domonsura said:


> I went to give her a cuddle last night, and she calmly raised one eyebrow and asked "oh......am I not stinky anymore?"....and ignored me. No sense of humour at all...... <_<



I'm with you on the anniversaries - got them all pegged in lotus notes at work... my safety net.

But as for SWAMBO holding back on 'aerating the wort', I have solved that.

If she ever makes any slightly negative comment on my brewing or drinking, I change moods and head to my Man-Cave and sleep on my Man-lounge. She usually comes in later for a conjugal visit, but I have been strong and held out for days before. Just act like you've got the hump. A real lady-mood.

Once she called me at work and asked when I was going to sleep in our bed again.

Needless to say, she is mighty supportive of brewing in her own way, and rarely passes comment  

h34r: 

Can't believe I posted that.


----------



## schooey (23/1/08)

Wow! you gave her the drought look?

*bows at your feet*

I am not worthy Grasshopper...


----------



## sqyre (23/1/08)

InCider said:


> I'm with you on the anniversaries - got them all pegged in lotus notes at work... my safety net.
> 
> But as for SWAMBO holding back on 'aerating the wort', I have solved that.
> 
> ...



HAHA!!! YOU...ARE... DEAD... :lol: 
I hope you have the bike pump for Baa-bra handy.. you're gunna need it!!!!!

Sqyre...  

EDIT: i was going to trim down the quote...but then i thought...No... i better hang on to that one.. B)


----------



## milpod (23/1/08)

dont worry Matti,she needs to see or hear the light 

SWMBO doesnt exist in my world


----------



## Daawl (23/1/08)

I have a reasonably understanding wife.
As long as I am willing to spend the money and then get into trouble  
I just keep telling her "Think of the money we are saving!"

SWMBO has not complained once in the last couple of months in the recent expenditures (over $600) into kegging, temp control etc.  

I actually get into trouble about the amount of time spent on AHB and get told it would be time better spent making more beer  
I then calmly tell her that I will require more finance to get the extra equipment to make more than I currently can. <_< 

What helps is that I clean up before brew day and that I have ginger beer for her and currently working on getting her drink on tap (Bundy).


----------



## matti (23/1/08)

> dont worry Matti,she needs to see or hear the light wink.gif
> 
> SWMBO doesnt exist in my world



A good friend said to me. 
it is not a question whether you're in the shit or not.
It is how deep you are in the shit and whether you can swim or not.
If you can taste it you lost the battle.

I believe his still married.


----------



## monkeybusiness (23/1/08)

My wife is "tolerant" of my beer talk especially as I am allowed to brew on the condition I don't bore her with beer ramble. Which of course I do all the time  

As far as the beer production goes my hobby keeps me off the streets and in a good mood so everyone wins. My wife doesn't like beer but tried a golden ale I made recently and admitted it was the first beer she has ever liked. So my beer activities can only get more support from here on. :beerbang:


----------



## bugwan (23/1/08)

Does anyone else suffer from the following;

I need to justify everything I buy for the brewery (admittedly, some things cost a bit), but the wife will come home with a $70 bottle of face wash (that seems to last a week) and doesn't bat an eyelid! She even rocked on home with a cat under her arm one day ($200, a bargain apparently, but it's cost a couple of bucks every day since) but I can't seem to get through that my chest freezer idea is a good one!

InCider - I love your use of the reverse 'withholding privileges' technique, it's just been added to my arsenal. "Lady-mood" :lol:

I also employ the other method of "huh, but I'm just a guy...spiders...jars..etc" pretty successfully. Funny how women think they have us all sorted out and manipulated. Muhahahaha! :lol: h34r:


----------



## petesbrew (24/1/08)

Things SWMBO gets annoyed with:
Clinking of bottles when cleaning/bottling.
The smell of beer when doing a backyard boil
The constant opening/closing of the garage/brewery door.
Me talking about beer
Me spending any more than a few minutes in the beer aisle at Dan Murphys
Me saying "hey, if it annoys you that much, I could take up an obsession with stamp collecting or trainspotting!"


----------



## glennheinzel (24/1/08)

My wife uses my infatuation with beer to good effect. In bed, she gets me to read beer books to her as it helps send her to sleep.


----------



## Jazzafish (24/1/08)

My wife is supportive of my brewing, as long as I don't talk to her about brewing, or spend all my spare time brewing. 

She doesn't drink at all, so she doesn't get it. And doesn't want to get it. That is cool though, I feel the same way about her doing her nails, makeup, eyebrows, hair, baking etc... Can see you enjoy it, don't care much for it myself, just do it when it suits us both.


----------



## HKS (24/1/08)

No probs here either. Mrs HKS has assisted in putting down every batch we have ever brewed. She loves beer and drinks 1 for 1 with me. In fact I have to make sure I don't get distracted otherwise I fall a few beers behind and well that's less beers for me.

However when there is only 1 beer left, we share it.  

She is not obsessed with brewing like me. I do earbash her about it especially lately getting back into it again. She's not really interested in all the gadgets and she rolls her eyes sometimes with me getting excited over a piece of stainless. In fact she's kinda worried about my stainless fetish and concerned the only porn I look at these days is brew porn.

I don't get hassled at all with spending hundreds of $$$ on brew gear. In fact she is encouraging me to go AG but only if I brew atleast double batches at a time. She figures, why spend 5/6/7/8 hours brewing a 23L batch when you could spend the same time and brew more. Maybe I can use that excuse to buy a big stainless conical :lol: 

I feel sorry for some of you guys with non drinking Mrs who hassle you about brewing and drinking.

It does look like the overwhelming majority though have very good better halves. In fact I'm suprised at how many of them bought the home brew kits, how good is that. An ex-girlfriend bought me my 1st kit 20 years ago but she was soon out of the picture after that and then I met Mrs HKS.  

Cheers


----------



## geoffi (24/1/08)

bugwan said:


> Does anyone else suffer from the following;
> 
> I need to justify everything I buy for the brewery (admittedly, some things cost a bit), but the wife will come home with a $70 bottle of face wash (that seems to last a week) and doesn't bat an eyelid! She even rocked on home with a cat under her arm one day ($200, a bargain apparently, but it's cost a couple of bucks every day since) but I can't seem to get through that my chest freezer idea is a good one!




A few years ago my wife decided she wanted a horse. With six acres here, this was certainly possible. Whether it was wise or not, was another question, and one that I posed. Forcefully. 

But, horse she wanted, so...

First there was the fencing. There were posts, wire, chain strainer, various bits and pieces bought...and I spent weekends putting in posts and stringing wire. 

Then we needed an electric hot-tape system so we could move the critter around in temporary enclosures. Zapper, posts, tape, car battery...$$$...

The horse itself was a 'free to a good home' deal. But it needed to be fetched. Hired a float, spent a day fetching horse...

Now the horse is here. It needs special food (and I thought they ate grass...silly me...). Then there was the horse-care gear. Been to an equestrian shop and seen how much the bits and pieces cost? $$$...

Then a bloke has to come every now and then to attend to hooves etc. $$$...

After a few months it turned out the horse wasn't the fulfillment of all life's dreams. It was too small to ride. And it was a grouchy little shit of an animal who wouldn't let you approach it even if you had a handful of sugar-coated carrots.

So. Horse goes to wife's sister's property to live with other horses. More float hire, another day driving horse around.

I've never added it all up. I don't really want to. But I know it cost me a crapload of loot, and wasted a whole lot of my time. All for an unridable horse to spend a few months holiday with us.

The one consolation I have is that the whole episode has given me several lifetimes worth of immunity from any accusations that I spend too much money on my 'hobbies'.


----------



## Jazzafish (24/1/08)

Geoffi said:


> A few years ago my wife decided she wanted a horse. With six acres here, this was certainly possible. Whether it was wise or not, was another question, and one that I posed. Forcefully.
> 
> But, horse she wanted, so...
> 
> ...



The rewards will be priceless


----------



## newguy (24/1/08)

Geoff,

My wife & I are planning to buy an acreage and build a house. It's a tossup at the moment whether we get a smaller acreage close to the city or, for the same money, a larger one farther out. My wife is really pushing for the larger one. And I know why. She wants horses. I hate horses. I grew up on a farm. I'm not shovelling any more shit in this lifetime. I've told her many times she's welcome to get a horse. However, the first time I have to feed, water, clean up after or chase the damn thing, I'm shooting it. Given her previous promise to clean the litter box whilst she was holding a kitten in a pet store, I'll guarantee that I'll have 2,000lbs of horsemeat at some point in the future. Regarding the litter box, I can count on one hand the number of times that she's cleaned it in the past 10 years.

Ah well, at least she likes my beer.


----------



## Adamt (24/1/08)

Go for the smaller house and brew some lambics.... that way she can have all the smells of a horse and you can have your beer!


----------



## geoffi (24/1/08)

newguy said:


> Geoff,
> 
> My wife & I are planning to buy an acreage and build a house. It's a tossup at the moment whether we get a smaller acreage close to the city or, for the same money, a larger one farther out. My wife is really pushing for the larger one. And I know why. She wants horses. I hate horses. I grew up on a farm. I'm not shovelling any more shit in this lifetime. I've told her many times she's welcome to get a horse. However, the first time I have to feed, water, clean up after or chase the damn thing, I'm shooting it. Given her previous promise to clean the litter box whilst she was holding a kitten in a pet store, I'll guarantee that I'll have 2,000lbs of horsemeat at some point in the future. Regarding the litter box, I can count on one hand the number of times that she's cleaned it in the past 10 years.
> 
> Ah well, at least she likes my beer.




Horse meat is very popular in France. I'm sure there are recipes on line. Maybe you should print a few out and add them to her favourite cookbooks.


----------



## BoilerBoy (24/1/08)

newguy said:


> Geoff,
> 
> My wife & I are planning to buy an acreage and build a house. It's a tossup at the moment whether we get a smaller acreage close to the city or, for the same money, a larger one farther out. My wife is really pushing for the larger one. And I know why. She wants horses. I hate horses. I grew up on a farm. I'm not shovelling any more shit in this lifetime. I've told her many times she's welcome to get a horse. However, the first time I have to feed, water, clean up after or chase the damn thing, I'm shooting it. Given her previous promise to clean the litter box whilst she was holding a kitten in a pet store, I'll guarantee that I'll have 2,000lbs of horsemeat at some point in the future. Regarding the litter box, I can count on one hand the number of times that she's cleaned it in the past 10 years.
> 
> Ah well, at least she likes my beer.




Yes, I once had a girlfriend who got into horses and believe me unless its a shared passion it wares very thin real quick.
Unlike your considering she had to rent out a place to keep it, which though only 10 minutes away your whole existence starts revolving around, feeding, buying feed, worming, vets, riding, car boots littered with bits of loose n hay, endless $$$$$ and running around to put his bloodycoat on everytime it got damn cold! <_< 
Which always made me wonder if uts so necessary who ran around and put the coats on those poor little horsies running around in the wild! :unsure: 

The only positive would be that a horse would completely remove any justifiable criticism of your beer activities and provide you with endless leverage to pursue it further. :beer: 

Good luck


----------



## mickoz (24/1/08)

My wife is pretty supportive but hit me with something the other day that both worried me and excited me all at once.

She spotted a house that she liked and suggested we buy it - heritage style, nice area, 3 bathrooms, 5 bedrooms and a cellar  drool.

I thought I was on a winner until she told me it was 1.2 million. OMG I would be working until I was 150 to pay the place off 

It will never happen but at least I know shes thinking about me having somewhere to put my kit and beer


----------



## tangent (24/1/08)

> She wants horses. I hate horses.


 So do I but I dig those riding pants


----------



## newguy (24/1/08)

Adamt said:


> Go for the smaller house and brew some lambics.... that way she can have all the smells of a horse and you can have your beer!



:lol: 

The most logical suggestion I've ever heard. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/1/08)

Geoffi said:


> A few years ago my wife decided she wanted a horse. With six acres here, this was certainly possible. Whether it was wise or not, was another question, and one that I posed. Forcefully.
> 
> But, horse she wanted, so...
> 
> ...




There is only one kind of Horse to have................and that is a *Steel Horse
*
*Steel Horses ....*

Only require feeding when they are ridden
You can turn them off at will
Can be kept in the shed without making noise
Go a lot faster
Dont stink when they die
Dont stink 
Wont bite when you wash them
Shorter
You wont need to listen to that sh1te musice or need a stupid hat
Dont need dentist,Farriers and special feed 
Only brewers use speciality grains
You can still speak proper Australian and own a Steel Horse


----------



## bugwan (24/1/08)

newguy said:


> Geoff,
> 
> My wife & I are planning to buy an acreage and build a house. It's a tossup at the moment whether we get a smaller acreage close to the city or, for the same money, a larger one farther out. My wife is really pushing for the larger one. And I know why. She wants horses. I hate horses. I grew up on a farm. I'm not shovelling any more shit in this lifetime. I've told her many times she's welcome to get a horse. However, the first time I have to feed, water, clean up after or chase the damn thing, I'm shooting it. Given her previous promise to clean the litter box whilst she was holding a kitten in a pet store, I'll guarantee that I'll have 2,000lbs of horsemeat at some point in the future. Regarding the litter box, I can count on one hand the number of times that she's cleaned it in the past 10 years.
> 
> Ah well, at least she likes my beer.



Classic post newguy, that cracked me up :lol: 

Let me guess, the cat gives you NOTHING in terms of thanks for your work, but loves your wife? If so, same here. It seems the wife only likes the look of the cat, not the little chocolate loaves it leaves in its shite box. Looks like a job for a man apparently...

That horse story is huge collateral for future brewery expansions. I wish I could make the cat sound more expensive...I need a March pump...


----------



## beernography (24/1/08)

OK so it seems I'm the perfect wife.

Now why the **** am I single? 
:beerbang:


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (24/1/08)

beernography said:


> OK so it seems I'm the perfect wife.
> 
> Now why the **** am I single?
> :beerbang:



Probably the hideously toothy grin if the avatars anything to go by. 

There's only so far that the beer goggles will go. h34r:


----------



## beernography (24/1/08)

Lol. Touche! 

What can I say...maybe I should try rohypnol?


----------



## Zizzle (24/1/08)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> There is only one kind of Horse to have................and that is a *Steel Horse
> *
> *Steel Horses ....*
> 
> ...



I walk these streets, a loaded six string on my back
I play for keeps, 'cause I might not make it back
I been everywhere, and I'm standing tall
I've seen a million faces an I've rocked them all

I'm a cowboy, on a *steel horse* I ride
I'm wanted dead or alive
I'm a cowboy, I got the night on my side
I'm wanted dead or alive
And I ride, dead or alive
I still drive, dead or alive
Dead or alive


----------



## browndog (25/1/08)

Zizzle said:


> I walk these streets, a loaded six string on my back
> I play for keeps, 'cause I might not make it back
> I been everywhere, and I'm standing tall
> I've seen a million faces an I've rocked them all
> ...



You need another fix of relleno crack Zizzle.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## geoffi (25/1/08)

beernography said:


> OK so it seems I'm the perfect wife.
> 
> Now why the **** am I single?
> :beerbang:




Maybe AHB needs a singles section.


----------



## beernography (25/1/08)

I got my last date from a strip club, so really a home brewing forum is a step up in the world!

What's that song Zizzle, I like the sound of it.


----------



## sqyre (25/1/08)

Geoffi said:


> Maybe AHB needs a singles section.


There was a bit of this going on a while back...
But everyone who turned up for the blind date found out it was just Incider in a dress and wig...
On the bright side.. at least he put out...

Sqyre..


----------



## geoffi (25/1/08)

beernography said:


> I got my last date from a strip club, so really a home brewing forum is a step up in the world!
> 
> What's that song Zizzle, I like the sound of it.




Apart from the atavar, maybe the description 'Partial Man' could be a stumbling block (to most of us, anyway.) Perhaps you need to add some more posts to move up in the world a little.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (25/1/08)

beernography said:


> What's that song



Remarkably like a certain Bon Jovi song I do believe.


----------



## Zizzle (25/1/08)

Yep Geoff, spot on.

Go rent this movie: http://imdb.com/title/tt0102005/

Great opening sequence to that song.

Edit: screw it this is what youtube is for  (warning contains boobs and other exciting stuff like a steel horse, guns, swearing and violence  ).


----------



## darrell.wallace (25/1/08)

I have had a lot of expense lately because of the fact that i have just started AG. I have been very lucky though that my wife enjoys the occasional beer and really appreciates a good beer so the expense i guess has ben justified somewhat.

I guess the trick in the future will be to convince her of the benefits of upgrading to bigger more efficient systems. I think i will need to play the time to brew angle!!!

I just had a conversation with my wife and realised that she really likes the novelty idea of having beer on tap (bring on kegging for me) and the idea of not having the fermenter in the laundry (as i wont let her use the dryer when i have a beer fermenting) so coming towards the end of summer i may have a chance of getting fermentation temp control.


----------



## Blackfish (25/1/08)

tangent said:


> So do I but I dig those riding pants



Yesssssssss me 2  

Maybe I have been lucky, but I have never seen a pair of thighs in jodpurs I didnt like.
Maybe all that riding is good exercise or something


----------



## tangent (25/1/08)

Even the dodgy ones look good in those! Hmmm, part time stable hand at a snooty women's only pony club maybe....


----------



## beernography (25/1/08)

Ok know the chorus but not the riff! Looks like a good movie to check out though, I'm a fan of movies highlighting motorbikes and brawny masculinity, although NOTHING will ever top Stone. 

Good point about Partial Man posting title Geoffi, perhaps I can get it changed back to great head?


----------

